# Fascinate can't use data with VGB in Puerto Rico



## cj1171 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey all,
So I'm in Puerto Rico with some coworkers for a few weeks and I'm trying to get my Fascinate to work here. They have Verizon..one has a BB and one has a Droid Incredible and both are getting data over 1x. I get the 1x icon showing up but all I ever get is the up arrow lighting up and the down never does and I never get any data.
I'm running jt's latest vanilla GB build...any ideas as to what's up with my Fascinate?
Thanks!


----------



## Groundhound (Aug 1, 2011)

Try *228 option 2


----------



## cj1171 (Sep 7, 2011)

unfortunately, *228 doesn't work down here...


----------

